# Court decision blocks guns in national parks



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

The courts are trying to take away are rights again. A judge on Thursday blocked a federal rule allowing people to carry concealed, loaded guns in U.S. national parks and wildlife refuges.

Story -
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29781541

I want to know what gives this woman rights to take away my right to bear arms in "MY PARK"!!!!

I hope this thing goes all the way to the Supreme Court....


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

The same right that says they can delist wolves in MT and ID but not wyoming. The fact that too many people hate those of us who have a concealed carry. They think that just because someone carries a gun it means they are going to go ape **** on someone for fun. Amazing how low the crime rate was in the days when everyone wore a gune


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:eyeroll:

:******: This infuriates me that one activist judge can affect so many people across the country. She knows exactly what she is doing and doesnt care as long as it furthers her political opinions.

This is the type of judicial activism that NEEDS immediate regulation by Congress!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This ruling from a woman who has been surrounded by the crime and slime of Washington D.C. her entire professional life. I doubt she has ever seen a national park outside of the capitol mall. Typical bureaucratic knee-jerk reaction to a non-problem. Sadly, the chance of our liberal leadership moving on this one is very small.
Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is what angers me so much, and it often happens in the Supreme Court. We will have an opening soon, and I am fearful Obama will appoint an activist who believes the constitution is a living document and open to for them to legislate from the bench.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

NRA has filed an appeal


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Any bets on who that judge voted for President? I didn't think so... :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Its part of the change you all voted in!! Learn to Love it suckas!!


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

NRA shows its hate for Law enforcement again. Reminds me of when I was a Ranger and a member of NRA till cop killer bullets and ceramic firearm support. My bro has been a NPS Ranger for 25 yrs he has been fought, punched, maced, kicked and had guns on him all he needs is more drunk bubbas with guns "Protectin theyselfs"! Oh by the way I have fought fire for 25 yrs too so what have all you slobs done for your country lately except whine like little girls. Go (have fun)to your pics of Palin


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Yours was not the only profession involving guns, mace, kicking, punching and so on. All branches of law enforcement deal with it. Your basically saying that the only people in danger are Park Rangers across the US. Not game wardens, highway patrol, city cops, sheriffs, DEA, ATF, and the list goes on. You want to control guns in Parks because one was pointed at you or your brother? The NRA stands for its own cause. I dont agree with half of thier ****. But you are a gun owner, and you think this ruling wont affect anything but our precious park rangers? Give them time. They will eventually do away with your right to concealed carry. It may not be Oblabla that does it. But it will come. One more thing, you knew the risks of your profession. They give you a gun to protect yourself. You at least had a fair fight. I would much rather have a gun than a stick. Ask the British Constables.
I bet you were a paid fireman too werent ya?? I wonder if you know what the difference between a paid fireman and a volunteer is?

So what have you done???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

2Socks said:


> NRA shows its hate for Law enforcement again. Reminds me of when I was a Ranger and a member of NRA till cop killer bullets and ceramic firearm support. My bro has been a NPS Ranger for 25 yrs he has been fought, punched, maced, kicked and had guns on him all he needs is more drunk bubbas with guns "Protectin theyselfs"! Oh by the way I have fought fire for 25 yrs too so what have all you slobs done for your country lately except whine like little girls. Go (have fun)to your pics of Palin


I love these kind of posts. They are an example of imaginations gone wild. 
First off no one supports law enforcement more than the NRA. Saying otherwise is simply an attempt to demonize them because your for gun control. 
So you were a Ranger, and your brother was for 25 years. Since I was also a federal employee I know that position requires four years of college. That means he started when he was maybe 21 or 22 years old. Add 25 years of service and your brother is about 47. So you must be about the same more or less, and you use the term bro. BS. 
I worked with a guy that spent 25 years with the park service and he really liked it. He related hours of stories to me and never once mentioned anything like you just did. 
Being on an outdoor site I would expect you to know something about firearm. The cop killer bullets that the liberals got their panties in a wad over as far as I know were the Federal Nyclad. They were developed so police didn't inhale lead in indoor range practice. The ceramic firearms I have never heard of and I thought I knew firearms a little. You do know that Rockwell hardness of the best knife blades are around 61 right. Ceramic is much harder. did you know most firearm actions and barrels can not e this hard because they would be to brittle and brittle metal cuts well, holds and edge well, but can not stand bending or withstand chamber pressures of a firearm. Cop killer bullets, plastic guns you can't pic up on X ray, ceramic firearms, etc. They are just the boogeyman in liberal minds. Don't lay awake at night worrying about it none of these things exist. 
This was in hot topics to inform sportsmen. If you want to turn it political why don't you take it to the political form.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's just another typical snaky way the government can make criminals out of gun owners. :sniper:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 wrote:


> NRA has filed an appeal


Warms me to the core to see one of the smartest guys here happy to be back "from the dark side"!

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> TK33 wrote:
> 
> 
> > NRA has filed an appeal
> ...


Amen!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

2Socks said:


> NRA shows its hate for Law enforcement again. Reminds me of when I was a Ranger and a member of NRA till cop killer bullets and ceramic firearm support. My bro has been a NPS Ranger for 25 yrs he has been fought, punched, maced, kicked and had guns on him all he needs is more drunk bubbas with guns "Protectin theyselfs"! Oh by the way I have fought fire for 25 yrs too so what have all you slobs done for your country lately except whine like little girls. Go (have fun)to your pics of Palin


Socks, I strongly suspect you are merely a troll looking for the attention. All a guy has to do is peruse your 25 posts to see the primary reason you are here is to stir the pot & insult folks. Nice try on the pot stirring, but we've seen the act before...

However, on the remote chance you are serious and at the risk of giving you the attention you so obviously crave, as a 30 year LE veteran and a member of the NRA I say with the minimum level of respect I am required to muster for your ilk you are full of makumba and don't know jack about either the NRA, LE, or the weapons/ammunition threats faced by LE.....

Have a nice day... :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

> The Bush administration issued the gun rule in December in response to letters from half the Senate asking officials to lift the restrictions on guns in parks, which were adopted by the Reagan administration in the early 1980s.


Reagan...damn anti-gun Liberal POS. :******:

I never understood why you couldn't carry a gun in a park. I've backpacked in Yellowstone and I would have felt a lot better with a sidearm. I'm not used to bear country...I kept waiting for a grizzly to come out of nowhere and charge.

2Socks, I'm curious if all the guns your brother encountered were legally purchased? I suspect they weren't.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

You morons have no idea what a ranger comes up against day to day , you suspect running threw the daisies with bambies but what ever keep your whinning , oh and and I am am professional in my field. Man my stocks are higher than they have been in ahile is GW finally gone!!! AHHAHHAHAHAHHAAh Stock up on stupidity it is cheap!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I am am professional in my field.


 :rollin: Good-bye


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> 2Socks Posted: Fri Apr 03, 2009 8:28 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You morons





> running threw the daisies





> I am am professional





> have been in ahile is GW


Grammar, spelling, and context. A person with less than 7th grade english skills probably should not be calling others morons.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Good news...they are working on getting our rights back!!!

Senators Introduce Bi-Partisan Legislation To Restore Second Amendment in National Parks

Thursday, April 02, 2009

Fairfax, Va. - Today, U.S. Senators Mike Crapo (R-ID), Max Baucus (D-MT), Bob Bennett (R-UT), Jon Tester (D-MT) and Blanche Lincoln (D-AR) introduced legislation to restore the Second Amendment rights of visitors in national parks and wildlife refuges. The current Department of the Interior (DOI) regulations were amended by the Bush Administration in 2008, allowing law-abiding citizens to defend themselves by carrying a concealed firearm in national parks and wildlife refuges. However, early this year, a federal district court in Washington, D.C. granted anti-gun plaintiffs a preliminary injunction against implementation of the new rule. The NRA has been working for the past several years in the regulatory, legal, and legislative arenas to achieve this policy change.

"NRA would like to thank this bi-partisan group of Senators for leading the legislative effort to strengthen right-to-carry laws on federal park lands. Sen. Crapo has been at the forefront of this fight from the very beginning, along with Sen. Baucus," said Chris W. Cox, NRA chief lobbyist. "NRA is committed to changing the old, outdated rule, and will continue to work aggressively with Congress to pass this critical legislation. NRA will continue to pursue every avenue to defend the American people's right of self-defense."

This bill would provide uniformity across our nation's federal lands and put an end to the patchwork of regulations that governed different lands managed by different federal agencies. In the past, only Bureau of Land Management and Forest Service lands allowed the carrying of firearms, while National Parks and Wildlife Refuges did not.

In 1982, only six states allowed citizens to carry handguns for self-defense. Currently, 48 states have some process in place for issuing licenses or permits to allow law-abiding citizens to legally carry firearms for self-defense. Two states do not require permits, 38 states have a "shall-issue" permit process, and eight have a discretionary process for issuing permits. The NRA has long held that amendments to those regulations were needed to reflect the changed legal situations with respect to state laws governing the carrying firearms.

This move will restore the rights of law-abiding gun owners who wish to transport and carry firearms for lawful purposes on most DOI lands, and will make federal law consistent with the state law in which these lands are located.

"This is a common-sense measure. Senators Crapo, Baucus, Bennett, Tester and Lincoln should be commended for their efforts to allow law-abiding gun owners the option of protecting themselves in our federal parks and refuges. This legislation will amend out-of-date regulations and restore the Second Amendment rights of American gun owners," concluded Cox.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

plainman your post makes no sense. Do you question what I wrote, or what? All true, meet you in the parking lot by McDondalds in Jamestown anytime ..we'll talk. The NRA radicals will destroy hunting, most hunters know this just don't want to argue. Do you you always dress up like one of the Village People? YMCA sing it baby!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

If the NRA is radical then what do you call the anti-gun lobby and the national media?

Do you watch the news or read newspapers or the internet?

I am no huge NRA lover but without the NRA filing lawsuits and counter-suits there would be so many gun laws already implemented at local and state levels that there would be no need for federal legislation. I think the NRA is beginning to listen to it's members, case in point is the free one year membership plan. The NRA recently won a counter-suit against the city of San Francisco, the suit was re-imbursement of legal fees fighting anti-gun laws. The national media gets off on reporting that Mexican drug cartels' hankering for murder and violence is our fault, because 90% of their guns come from the US. This week we all found out that the 90% is registered guns, maybe that is because we already register guns in the US. I like others call BS on that since the cartels seem to have a fetish with the fully automatic AK-47, already illegal in the US. I would bet those AK's are from France, Asia, or the Middle East.

I will agree that the NRA seems radical and that they need a change in direction and leadership. Lapierre is a fool and having guys like Nugent being spokesmen is not the path to the future. They are getting more active on memberships, the internet, the news, and trying to become more mainstream. This was a tactic played to perfection by Obama.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I see 2socks is banned.

GOOD !!!!!

Lots of people on here I disagree with but still like, but he wasn't one of em :wink:

No sense in trying to beat any sense into his head since he's gone, but I gotta wonder what's not to like about ferocious Theodocious. He's certainly not politically correct....but that's part of why I like him :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QjEL0u ... re=related


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to have seen 2socks stick around a little longer, for no other reason than to see him get disproven time and time again.

There is however no excuse for the remarks he made online. Internet/email/cell phone toughguys is a plague in our society and I am glad the mods dealt with it.

I concur that whether you love or hate the NRA, GOA, and other gun lobbies this is the most serious time in our nation's history as far as the second amendment goes. With mass shootings becoming daily you can bet the media will be on guns like never before. If you choose not to join the NRA or others, that is your opinion and you have that right. All sportsmen and gun owners need to be contacting their elected officials and letting them know where they stand, strength in numbers.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

"I don't like repeat offenders...I like DEAD offenders."

The Nuge.

PRICELESS!!!! :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

whats the status on this, anyone no? I thought Bama actually signed for it?!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

he signed it, not sure when it goes into law though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now we have to worry about some PETAphile going into a park and shooting an animal to make concealed carry people look bad. The idiots don't understand it's not the four legged animals we worry about.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I read it doesn't go into effect till next year...because that is when the new credit card rules go into effect and that's the bill it was attached to.


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

Another example of our rights being taken away by the muslim leader.

Hal Turner, an intermittent internet radio talk show host and blogger, was arrested today by FBI agents at his home in North Bergen, N.J., on a federal complaint filed in Chicago alleging that he made internet postings threatening to assault and murder three federal appeals court judges in Chicago in retaliation for their recent ruling upholding handgun bans in Chicago and a suburb.

Internet postings on June 2 and 3 proclaimed "outrage" over the June 2, 2009, handgun decision by Chief Judge Frank Easterbrook and Judges Richard Posner and William Bauer, of the Chicago-based 7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, further stating, among other things: "Let me be the first to say this plainly: These Judges deserve to be killed." The postings included photographs, phone numbers, work address and room numbers of these judges, along with a photo of the building in which they work and a map of its location.

Turner, 47, of North Bergen, N.J., was arrested this morning after FBI agents went to his residence to execute a search warrant. He was charged with threatening to assault and murder three federal judges with intent to retaliate against them for performing official duties in a criminal complaint filed today in U.S. District Court in Chicago. He is scheduled to have an initial court appearance at 12:30 p.m. tomorrow (Thursday) before U.S. Magistrate Judge Michael A. Shipp in U.S. District Court in Newark.

"We take threats to federal judges very seriously. Period," said Patrick J. Fitzgerald, United States Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois, who announced the charges with Robert D. Grant, Special Agent-in-Charge of the Chicago Office of the Federal Bureau of Investigation. The United States Attorney's Office for the District of New Jersey and the FBI Office in Newark are providing local assistance.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to say but I think the FBI was every bit in the right to arrest this guy. I don't know about you but if some wack job posted something like this about me on the internet I would be calling the cops on the guy myself.

Freedom of Speech is one thing...but that was pushing it way to far


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All public officials take the same chance. When its illegal to say any words about elected officials its just one more giant leap towards tyranny! If you want to play you have to pay!! uke:

Is this threat aimed at the official position or at this person in his personal life?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree that we should have the right to say or call an elected official anything that we want. But to tell people we should "kill him" and then let everyone know where to find them is another issue.

Last time I checked it was illegal to arrange a "hit" on someone and that's pretty much what Hal Turner was trying to do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "Let me be the first to say this plainly: These Judges deserve to be killed." The postings included photographs, phone numbers, work address and room numbers of these judges, along with a photo of the building in which they work and a map of its location.


The man was a total fool to say something like this. He should have been arrested, but not for making threats. He didn't say I will kill them, or you should kill them. He did imply they deserve to be killed, and endangered them when he gave their addresses. I don't know what he should be charged with, but he deserves some punishment. I think the feds are taking it to far, and will get the guy some sympathy, which he doesn't deserve.
I would be happy if they charged him with reckless endangerment, and the judges with violating the constitution. Then throw them all in the same cell for a couple of months and let them drive each other nuts.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

In this country we are supposed to be punished for our actions not our intentions. But as we all know the days of men being men are long gone!! I dont like laws that punish for what you could do instead of what you do. To me its all part of the dumming down of the USA, when the population feels so insecure about themselves they need to invent laws to be safe from the boogy man... where is this leading us?? uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good point buckeye. I mostly agree. We are turning into a bunch of pansies and I am afraid the next step will be hate speach. It will be an extention of the liberal political correct philosophy. It's sort of an idea that you can insult anyone all you want as long as your polite. Sort of like the old southern idea of saying anything as nasty as you want about someone, but ending with "bless their heart". Example: Obama is a back stabbing, pro Muslim, anti American fool, bless his heart. 

OK, charge the guy with stupidity. Then charge the judges with the same, and make them load ammo for the guy for a week.  While were at it spank the FBI and send them to bed without supper.  They whole bunch, blogger, judges, FBI look like a gathering of idiots.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> OK, charge the guy with stupidity.


We would all do our time behind bars if stupidity was illegal!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> > OK, charge the guy with stupidity.
> 
> 
> We would all do our time behind bars if stupidity was illegal!! :beer:


Ouch! Aint that the truth. :beer:


----------

